# How do you feel about airflow



## gertvanjoe (18/7/15)

I ended up taking some small stickies and closed up two of the three holes in my Mini Protank 3 a. Also took the tip from my Twisp and put in on the tank because the cold metal was unpleasant in my mouth. Not much worried about dripping currently though I did give it a shot. 

Was wondering how do you like your flow

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## GerharddP (18/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> I ended up taking some small stickies and closed up two of the three holes in my Mini Protank 3 a. Also took the tip from my Twisp and put in on the tank because the cold metal was unpleasant in my mouth. Not much worried about dripping currently though I did give it a shot.
> 
> Was wondering how do you like your flow


Wide open draws make me happy. I love straight lung shots..


----------



## kimbo (18/7/15)

Mouth to Lung .. 1.8mm to 2mm (like a loose mouth to lung)
Lung .. 2 x 2mm (dont like the big airy draws)


----------



## gertvanjoe (18/7/15)

I like having to draw hard. Kind off like smoking a filter cigarette. Always hated these light cigarettes with the air holes in the filter. So I prefer low airflow. Staight to the lungs hurts my throat so I prefer mouth, let it roll and then breath in. Just like a good thc addict would. ( note I don't do thc )


----------



## kimbo (18/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> I like having to draw hard. Kind off like smoking a filter cigarette. Always hated these light cigarettes with the air holes in the filter. So I prefer low airflow. Staight to the lungs hurts my throat so I prefer mouth, let it roll and then breath in. Just like a good thc addict would. ( note I don't do thc )


I felt the same, but wait we will talk in six months time


----------



## gertvanjoe (18/7/15)

Nah , I'm pretty much set on the things as is. If I was a more more more type I would have been walking around with a bong in Spar by now. But since it is illegal to do so I'd rather not.


----------



## kimbo (18/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Nah , I'm pretty much set on the things as is. If I was a more more more type I would have been walking around with a bong in Spar by now. But since it is illegal to do so I'd rather not.


six months

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (18/7/15)

kimbo said:


> six months


3.....


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/15)

I know guys that have been using nautilus minis at under 10w for well over 6 months. One guy recently got a Subtank mini and simply can't Vape on it even at its tightest setting. I have another friend that's been using evod1 tanks for over a year, he is perfectly happy with that.

For me however, the goblin is the airiest tank I have and I still find it too restrictive.


----------



## shaunnadan (18/7/15)

Wide open air flow !!!!! 


But recently I've been closing the airflow down a smidge when I'm at work. The mouth to Lung makes it easier to get a decent stealth hit


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> I like having to draw hard. Kind off like smoking a filter cigarette. Always hated these light cigarettes with the air holes in the filter. So I prefer low airflow. Staight to the lungs hurts my throat so I prefer mouth, let it roll and then breath in. Just like a good thc addict would. ( note I don't do thc )



I can identify with you here... a year ago I would have said the same thing... but as you start to test other devices and juices you will find that you will start to widen your horizon... I still like my small holes in my Cyclones and vape on them most of the time... but I have a few devices with wide open airflow and some of the new really good juices and they are also part of my vaping tackle now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/15)

Hi @gertvanjoe I know it's outdated and only single coil but the Evod1 has a marvelous tight draw and strangely, superb flavour. I use mine daily for menthol fruit mixes


----------



## johan (18/7/15)

Mouth to lung exclusively for me with 'restrictive' airflow since the day I started. I did try RDA's with bigger airflow over time, but always come back to 'restrictive' airflow. I don't foresee any change now.


----------



## Marzuq (18/7/15)

Let's just say that the goblin mini with airflow open all the way.. That's how it's done right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (18/7/15)

I find myself in a similar position to @kimbo's lung hits. I like a slight resistance although I've started enjoying a more gentle draw with more airflow on my Lemo 2 now that I have it wicking nicely at 30W


----------



## gertvanjoe (18/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @gertvanjoe I know it's outdated and only single coil but the Evod1 has a marvelous tight draw and strangely, superb flavour. I use mine daily for menthol fruit mixes



Cool , I think thats the way mine will stay. Modded with stickies might be a bit odd looking for now but will get some cool stripey tape to make a ring all around and just cut open one hole ( currently like that without the cool )


----------



## Silver (18/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Cool , I think thats the way mine will stay. Modded with stickies might be a bit odd looking for now but will get some cool stripey tape to make a ring all around and just cut open one hole ( currently like that without the cool )



On the mpt3 i used to put a small elastic band around the base and then move it to cover up either 1 or 2 holes. Wasnt perfect but did the job of tightening the draw.


----------



## Viper_SA (18/7/15)

Reading this, I've probably turned into a cloud-***** 
I find the Odin a tad restrictive lately

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/7/15)

I think a large majority of us here all started vaping with mouth to lung.

Coming from smoking, that type of draw made the most sense. We were looking at replicating the smoking sensation.

In my case, about 4 Months down the line I started experimenting with lung hits. Didn't enjoy it initially but now I don't think I could ever go back to doing mouth to lung. 

The mouth to lung vs lung hit debate will be an ongoing one. It can be argued that MTL gives a more concentrated flavour. Although the exhale is much shorter and the vapor is a lot less, it could be said that the flavour experience is shorter in a way.

Lung hits might have less concentrated flavour but I would say make up for that because of the volume of vapour taken in. With a longer exhale and more vapour the experience is "extended" in comparison to MTL. 

A very interesting topic if you ask me and I have had dozens of conversations with my esteemed colleague @Silver about this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (19/7/15)

I'm also a lung hit convertee. 

Started out wanting the cigarette experience but once I went sub ohm with low Nic juices there was no going back. 

I enjoy it waaaaay more than I ever enjoyed cigs. It's a bit too pleasurable haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (19/7/15)

The wider the airflow the better for me! 

Since I started using the Subtank Mini wide open I cannot tell the difference in the any of the airflow settings on the mAN any more.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/7/15)

Necropolis said:


> The wider the airflow the better for me!
> 
> Since I started using the Subtank Mini wide open I cannot tell the difference in the any of the airflow settings on the mAN any more.


I have found exactly the same thing, thought there was something wrong with me because I found the nautilus afc to be totally pointless. I ended up drilling mine out to 2.5mm just to be able to use it. Subtank is awesome but I'm starting to find it tightening up now too, the quest for more airflow continues...


----------



## Jan (19/7/15)

Air the more the better


----------



## whatalotigot (20/7/15)

ALL air holes open, Im a big straight to lung hitter. More airflow = more cloud = more flavour in my mouth. 

At the moment rocking mutation X v4 all airholes open. Also to CLT v3 all air holes open. Nice cool flavour vape, at about 80w

Reactions: Like 1


----------

